
Chrome Extension that removes ad's, sponsored products and clutter on Amazon - dymekraf
Hey all!<p>I made this Chrome extension recently after I found myself bogged down while looking for a dish rack on Amazon. Ad&#x27;s upon ads, sliders, videos, sponsored products, all clogging up and keeping me from exactly what I was looking for. So I created this app to remove and hide all of that keeping only the search bar for the homepage, products with descriptions and reviews and nothing else!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;chrome.google.com&#x2F;webstore&#x2F;detail&#x2F;amazon-lite&#x2F;eedjnccgojngdjcofkpkjcbopgcfkkjk
======
QuinnyPig
And it doesn’t inject your referral code?

~~~
apolymath
Lol does it?

